# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ναυκρατούσα (1) [Gorilla, Naukratoussa]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Το 1ο Ναυκρατούσα του Γιαννουλάτου*

Στο θεμα *Ναυκρατουσα* παρουσιασαμε το πιο γνωστο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο μ αυτο το ονομα, το πλοιο του Γιαννουλατου που ξεκινησε απο την Glasgow & Londonderry S.P.Co (A.A.Laird & Co) σαν *Azalea* το 1878 και εγινε γνωστο στην Ελλαδα σαν *Χαλκις, Ναυκρατουσα* και αργοτερα *Ψαρα*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=194927

Εδω παρουσιαζουμε ενα αλλο _πλοιο του Γιαννουλατου, το πρωτο_ *Ναυκρατουσα*. Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν πασιγνωστο στην Αγγλια μιας και ειχε ναυπηγηθει το 1881 σαν το *Gorilla*  και ειχε δρομολογηθει απο την G. & J.Burns  της Γλασκωβης στην γραμμη Ardrossan- Berfast, μια γραμμη που ειχε παρα πολλη κινηση τον καιρο εκεινο μιας και ενωνε την ΒΔ Σκωτια με την Βορειο Ιρλανδια.

Ardr.jpg

Εδω βλεπουμε το λεει το Miramar



> IDNo: 1084313 Year: 1881
> Name: GORILLA Launch Date: 2.4.81
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion:
> Flag: GBR Keel:
> Tons: 962 Link: 1378
> DWT: Yard No: 299
> Length overall: Ship Design:
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Barclay Curle
> ...


Διαβαστε και εδω  http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=4033 , οπου βλεπουμε οτι το πλοιο ειχε 78 μετρα μηκος και  9,3 μετρα πλατος!!!  Το τελος του στην Καλλιπολη (Δαρδανελλια) ηταν λυπηρο




> Caught fire while loading cased petrol at Gallipoli, towed out and sunk by gunfire from Royal Navy


Το πλοιο αγοραστηκε απο την *Ιονικη Ατμοπλοια Γιαννουλατου* στα τελη 1913 και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα με το καινουριο του ονομα *Ναυκρατουσα*. Οι ειδησεις απο τις εφημεριδες της περιοδου κενε οτι ξεκινησε δρομολογια την 1η Ιανουαριου 1914. Οπως βλεπετε, βασικο του δρομολογιο ηταν στα νησια του Ιονιου

23 Δεκεμβριου 1913. Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι και τα τρια (*Ναυκρατουσα, Yπεροχη, Ατρομητος*) ηταν παλια Αγγλικα επιβατηγα
19131223 Naukr.jpg

27 Απριλιου 1914
19140427 Naukr.jpg

Δεν ξερουμε τι εκανε το πλοιο στην Μασσαλια το καλοκαιρι του 1916 (18 Ιουλιου 1916)
19160718 Naukr.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το 1ο Ναυκρατούσα του Γιαννουλάτου*

Εδω  http://ardrossanships.com/happenings/list  διαβαζουμε μια ωραια ιστορικη παρουσαιση της γραμμης  Ardrossan- Berfast  που δειχνει επισης και την σημασια του πλοιου  *Gorilla*




> *When the "Spaniel" and "Gorilla" sailed to Belfast*
> 
> _From "Ardrossan & Saltcoats Herald" dated Friday 11th February 1972_
> 
> The names of passenger ships sailing regularly from Ardrossan Harbour to Ireland, Arran and Isle of Man, have tended for a hundred years to be household words in the locality, and the older generation often refer nostalgically to bygone vessels - but do any of them still recall such erstwhile harbour visitors as the Belfast steamers “SPANIEL”, “VULTURE” and “*GORILLA*”?
> 
> The history of the shipping connection between Ardrossan and Belfast is a long and interesting one. As far back as 1884 the daylight service had been established and it was 40 years earlier, in 1844, that the night service to Ardrossan Belfast was first begun.
> 
> Originally the night service was operated by the Ardrossan Shipping Company who ran two vessels on the route, the “NORTH WESTERN” and the “NORTH EASTERN”, but most of the history of the service is attached to Messrs G. & J. Burns, Glasgow, who took over the Ardrossan - Belfast run from the Ardrossan company in July, 1882.
> ...



Εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του   Ardrossan απο το  http://www.flickr.com/photos/24718842@N04/2405560919/ που δειχνει το  *Viper* (~ 1910) καθως ετοιμαζεται να φυγει για την Βορειο Ιρλανδια

Ardrossan.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

'Οπως δείχνει και τo παρακάτω αρθράκι, το NAYKΡΑΤΟΥΣΣΑ ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στην Ελλάδα το Νοέμβριο του 1913. Ήταν η εποχή που οι αδελφοί Γιαννουλάτοι αγόραζαν το ένα πλοίο μετά το άλλο. 

nafkratousa 27-11-13.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ναυκρατουσα* σαν *Gorilla* (στο μεσον της φωτογραφιας) στις αρχες του 20ου αιωνος. Απο ιστοσελιδα της ναυτικης ιστοριας της Γλασκωβης http://www.glasgowhistory.com/sailin...comment-page-1

Gorilla.jpg




> In this scene, taken around the turn of the century,  a Clutha is  heading down river, having left the Glasgow Bridge (Jamaica Street)  landing stage.  The York Street cross-river ferry is approaching its  landing on the north bank and two G. & J. Burns steamships, the * Gorilla* (left) and the *Hare* are at the quayside.   The Hare may be  about to depart for Belfast.  Part of York Street is just visible on the  left of the picture as it joins the Broomielaw.  The tall tower in the  centre of the view is still present today in the block between Robertson  Street and Oswald Street although the pointed top has gone.

----------

